# Side light flashing instead of indicator!



## 124036 (May 28, 2009)

Hi
I've got a Talbot Autosleeper E reg and the LH front indicator has stopped working - sure it's been working as van passed MOT in May. Anyway now the side light is flashing when indicator switched on and also when side light is on - I've looked at the wiring and both sides of the van look the same - has anyone any ideas at all - am off in van on Friday to festival!!!

Thanks


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

When this type of thing happens, its normally a bad earth on the indicator circuit.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree - take the bulb out and clean the contacts - if the earth is poor it track to the nearest good earth and fire up the bulb


----------



## 124036 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks - took bulb out and it was wet - as was surround, did dry it and tried bulb in other indicator and it' ok. Am not very technical - do I just follow the wires to where it's earthed and check that?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes.

Make sure that any earth wires, bolts, rivets or whatever are not corroded anywhere.


----------



## 124036 (May 28, 2009)

pippin said:


> Yes.
> 
> Make sure that any earth wires, bolts, rivets or whatever are not corroded anywhere.


Have checked wires as best I can, wire is attatched (soldered?) to rear of bulb holder and it's blue - followed that and there's a push fit connection whcih I've checked then it joins a load of wires that go into the body then appear to come out top of bonnet ang into fuse box? Can't see an earth or anything I can clean - sorry if I being a bit dense


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If there is only one wire from your bulb then the earth is provided by the metal parts of the housing perhaps directly by a screw or another wire which is the common earth return for all the lamps.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would second that.

Check/tighten any screws which hold the bulbholder assembly to the chassis.

One of them is certain to pass through a hole in the plastic assembly which has an earth terminal.


----------



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

Recently had the same fault with my talbot. On the side of the inner wing there are a series of spade connectors fastened to the body, give them a clean up i`m 99.9% sure thats where your fault is.. In fact if you turn on the indicator and wiggle them about you should find that it will start working again. Mick


----------



## 124036 (May 28, 2009)

Mick - thank you it worked!! Had cleaned/checked all connections and had cleaned all those spade connections with no joy - cleaned again in between rain this morning and still no joy but wiggled and it works! Thanks again.

Jacky


----------



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad to help. all you really need to do is remove all the spades from the base plate and get some fine grade sandpaper and gently give the terminals a rub down. Then just use a pair of pliers to gently tighten up the spades by squeezing them to make them a tighter fit, then once you`re happy and everything works coat the lot with a bit of grease to stop them getting mucky again... mick


----------

